# re sale plane ticket



## kefir (Nov 18, 2013)

i did read in another forum that the border customs officials will allow a person from the usa into germany with a one way ticket.
what would the score between one and ten be on that.
if i had to purchase a round trip ticket, is it fairly easy to sale the return ticket back to the airline or how does a person sale a return ticket while in germany.
thanks


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't think you can sell half-tickets anymore. I think that ended a long time ago with the improved security.

Coming on a one-way ticket should be okay for a US citizen, because you could be arriving for a long-term stay (you can arrive without a visa then apply for work and residence permits from within the country). I've never been asked for about my return flight, or had to show a ticket. But as ever, if the customs folks are suspicious that you're up to something fishy, having a one-way ticket might not look good.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Note. I think there might be ways where instead of a normal return ticket, you buy two one-way tickets, with a refundable ticket on the return leg. Then you can cancel it and claim a refund from the airline. Normally it's a much more expensive ticket. 

I think that private sales ended many decades ago.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The problem with selling your return ticket is that, for security reasons, the name on the ticket has to be the same as the name on your identification documents. Unless you're planning on lending your "customer" your passport (NOT a good idea), you can't actually sell the return ticket anyhow. 

And actually, you probably can enter Germany on a one-way ticket, with little or no problem. (I did - though that was 20 years ago.) Just be prepared with an appropriate answer if they should ask you the purpose of your visit.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

